# And you think we have problems with our trains?? (NT)



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Just a bit of humor to share that we're not the only folks who have problems with their hobbies.









A bit of humor


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

at 2:22, I always wondered whatever happened to Superboy's pet dog Krypton LOL


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan,

Classic! I sure hope he doesn't text and drive!!


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

That was to funny, classic.

tom h


----------



## post oak and otter lake (Dec 27, 2007)

I am glad nobody tapes me.

Roger
POOL RR


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

(Oooop....DAG NAB IT!!.....got...OH SH...) I haven't laughed that hard in months!!


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the comic relief, Stan!


----------



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

*I think something's "fishy"*







*there! *







*DEFINETLY "side-splitting"! *







*Tom*


----------



## Joe Bartolini (Jan 2, 2008)

Made me laught. Thanks Stan.


----------



## Mike O (Jan 2, 2008)

Very funny. This is one reason why fishermen have reputations as story tellers - some of them are true! 

Mike


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh my!









Glad there's not a camera man around when I do stupid things.


----------



## grandpopswalt (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks Stan, That was great! reminds me of a boyhood buddy, Tom. Tom was always doing things like the hero of that clip except that Tom usually managed to hurt himself in the process. We all, Tom included, laughed about those times well into old age. 

Thanks again, 

Walt


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

Bill Dance is my hero. He is not afraid to show how things can go terribly wrong in the great outdoors. I am also surprised that no one gets horribly injured when these things occur. Thanks Bill.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I would post a comment here but I am laughing too hard and can't type


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Stan
That was great, Laughter is like medicine to the heart , my heart is healthy now, thanks, I am glad people don't tape me, that would be embarassing, not counting the expence of a camera in the water, they do not survive that.
thanks for the laugh.
Dennis


----------

